# Installing 11.1:  which boot image?



## MMacD (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm about to cold-install 11.1 from cd.  However, I'm presented with a choice of 2 boot images, labeled "no emulation 0" and "no emulation 1".  

I thought it would wait for me to choose, but not so: after 30 secs or so  it defaulted to 0 and is now slowly ---very slowly--- booting.  I can't discover any mention of what those images are or, of course, whether 0 was the right one.  I expect I'll find out eventually, but does anyone know so that I can save time?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2017)

Assuming you're going to use the 64 bit version, choose from these:

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.1/

I would suggest this:

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re...AGES/11.1/FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

If you just want a bootonly .iso:

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re.../11.1/FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso


----------

